# TTOC TRACKDAY Castle Combe - Superb day, huge thanks to all!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Can I just say what an excellent day it was! Good weather, well organised, well run and thoroughly enjoyable for me to learn my car in a safe enviroment without pressure. Superb! 

Thanks to John Roberts, Graham W, B3ves for the rides round, all with moments and 'seat of my pants' stuff!! 

Good to see some old faces and meet some new ones. I'm sure there will be plenty of pics floating around!

Looking forward to the next one already! 

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Well organised guys.....Thanks 

Now im a track god  (tongue in cheek) I really enjoyed today.

Must thank Kevtotty and Jog for putting up with me and helping reach my days target and actually exceeding it [smiley=dude.gif]

Lottie! nice knees  Lotties boyfriend(sorry didnt get your name)! Nice thighs  hope you enjoyed your cab rides 

Chilli Nice cruise up to CC.....Great bit of fun on the track. One of the best parts of the day. Shame about the cruise home though...2 twats pulled out infront off me with no warning and i swear that guy on the M25 wanted to get in your boot :? Weirdos 

And Rob please dont mention your car and selling in the same sentance...You will get me into alot of trouble  .

Thanks again guys excellent day 8)


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

You're welcome Ducky! We will have to wait to see the outcome of the FLASH :evil:

Don't know what the guy in the Alfa was playing at diving in front of you and nearly ending up in my boot :?

Looking forward to getting my pics..... would you like a copy :lol:

Huge thanks to everyone for organising a cracking event


----------



## SteveT (Jan 1, 2006)

As a newcomer to the TTOC, just wanted to add my appreciation for the day. A huge vote of thanks to whoever arranged for the sun to break through at lunch-time to thaw us out, dry the track and put a spring in our step!
Nice to meet you guys and put faces to some of the names here. I drove back to Horsham thinking that I hope we don't have to wait until December for the next one.....
Great way to lose my trackday virginity!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Well organised guys.....Thanks
> 
> Now im a track god  (tongue in cheek) I really enjoyed today.
> 
> ...


Good cruise down guys... til we lost you in the fog  and there were definietly only 4 flashes.... 

couple of TT passed me aboutn 7ish - not sure if they were anyone I know - while I was parked in the fast lane about a mile west of on the M4 just shy of jct 4A (M25 exit) while dealing with a RTA waiting for the police to arrive.. some poor woman was cut up by a plonker, braked hard and spun out - head on into the concrete central reservation under a bridge then bounced back and spun 180 over lanes 3 and 2 then rear end into the barrier 50 yards further down... had to stop as she was stationary broadside on to me not 20 ft away... good thing my brakes had recovered! How she missed everyone I don't know... but brought back memories of Naughtty and his spin...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Chip_iTT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Well organised guys.....Thanks
> ...


Oh yes the fog........I'll hold my hands up it was my fault. 

I was dazed after the first flash so i couldnt count 

Yes me and Nigel passed you on our way home.....Sorry Chip didnt see you.  Hope the lady was ok.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

did you see the accident?

Woman was pretty shook up but ok otherwise, no physical damage. Car was blue W-reg pug 307 and a complete write off... drivers door was buckled and the glass broke so body shell is clearly banana'ed, engine was off-centre too and front suspension on both sides knackered


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Chip_iTT said:


> did you see the accident?
> 
> Woman was pretty shook up but ok otherwise, no physical damage. Car was blue W-reg pug 307 and a complete write off... drivers door was buckled and the glass broke so body shell is clearly banana'ed, engine was off-centre too and front suspension on both sides knackered


I see the car at the side of the road as we went past....But just out of the corner of my eye.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for organising Lee - a great day out (well half a day for me) 

Really good to see lots of familiar faces and meet a few new ones. Real shame I couldn't get out on the track myself - hopefully next time I'll have all 5 bolts in my rear wheel :x 

Huge thanks to Kev and Rob for taking me out in their awesome machines  
Kev - the acceleration in your Trevor is just phenominal and it goes without saying that it looks superb. 8) 
Rob - what can I say? Your CSL is the dog's danglies :lol: John's GT3 just couldn't get away could it? Thanks for letting me accompany you on your 'hardest drive so far' 8) :lol:

Fantastic day all round [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Just a few snaps as I only had my pocket camera with me...























































It was a great day and nice to catch up with people. Thanks Lee for organising a very enjoyable event! 

Simon.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

WTF


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> WTF


Well I am a bit picky and some things look cool to me...

I like the side gills on the back edge of the bonnet! 

but whoever stuck that left headlamp cover on needs a kick up the optician! :roll:


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

caney said:


> WTF


 :lol:

looks like it has eyelashes!


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wak said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > WTF
> ...


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for all the thanks guys 

As you know the committee put *a lot* of time and effort into running the club and to get feedback like this makes us feel as if running our club is really worthwhile 8) 

For all those that really want to do a trackday, but are scared, just read absoluTTe 9 or the coverage in absoluTTe 10 of this trackday or just read the comments of various threads.

IMO it is far safer driving on a largish track with 11 other people (max), all going in the same direction, all not wanting to smash their expensive cars up. You drive at your pace, not at a pre-determined speed limit or driving style 

So the next time, we put a trackday on, *at least * come along and have a chat to the rest of us and maybe you'll take advantage of a newbie session.

I'd like to think that all the positive press we get on each trackday would mean we *need * (thru demand) to organise a proper newbie session next time 

The ultimate aim eventually would be to have so many owners wanting to do a trackday that we make it a TTOC members day *only*... but in order to organise a day we need a critical mass of attendees. It's a chicken and the egg situation... but hopefully we'll get there eventually 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> You drive at your pace, not at a pre-determined speed limit or driving style


Agree. The good thing about your 'open pit lane' format is you can go on and come off when YOU want. So if you think the track is going too fast or you do not feel safe, you can exit when you like. You are not bundled in with a load of other cars, so you can pick and chose when YOU want to go out.

That is exaclty what I did on the first afternoon session. I was still getting used to the car and all of a suddent here were quite a few cars around me, so i backed off and came of, then waited till the track was quieter before I went back on again.

The ONLY criticism i would have on the day(and I think it was shared by a few others), was allowing Jabbasports racing car out there. For a novice day it was sometimes a bit intimidating. Apart from that I felt 100% unpressured and safe in the knowledge that I could go at my own pace. 

BTW the photographer you had there was also a good idea! I bought the following pic from him which I have just scanned and editplate/resized to share:










Thanks again


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

kev that tvr looks :twisted: it does look like a tt coupe but a bit more aggressive and nicer engine :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nice picture KMP....I had 17 put onto a disc as i couldnt choose between them...Just my luck he ran out of disks so i will have to wait until Tues or Wednesday to get mine 

Lovely car Kevin...Gutted i missed out on a ride. But then i missed out on all the rides i wanted as i was to wrapped up in my own experience.

Kinda agree with the Jabbasport car...But then i was trying my best to go out when it had either just gone out ahead of me or when it came back in. Strangest thing is you hardly see any other cars on the track..Except for those you join the track with. For abit of follow the leader fun.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

was it bill's yellow ibiza?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No... it was a Jabba big turbo'd kit race car, open top, no windscreen type.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No... it was a Jabba big turbo'd kit race car, open top, no windscreen type.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks like a good day was had by all.

Gutted I couldn't come along to spectate but the TT was in the garage with my new Telson gaffer taped to the boot :wink: 

Next time.....may even do a lunch time beginners session! 

Dave 8)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Another fantastic event. Well done to all for a great day. The driving was fantastic - very safe and controlled. If you hav'nt tried it yet, you just have to give it a go next time.

A few of my pics

Kev Totty and Jog between sessions 


















































































I have got other shots so if you want a high res copy, drop me a pm


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Fantastic shots Mark - look as good as some of the pro ones 

Have to agree with the comments above. Although I didn't get out on the track myself due to a small bolt problem :roll: I went out for a couple of passenger rides - the behaviour of everyone on the track was impeccable. Everybody pulled over and indicated left when a faster car came up behind, no overtaking on bends....total respect between all the drivers - perfect for a first track day and for the more experienced knowing that there would be no stupidity out there.

As pointed out by a Ferrari owner there, it's also incredible value at Â£95 for members for the whole day....he was so shocked he's promised to join the owner's club as the Fezza track days are Â£350 :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Saturday was the most fun I've had on a track day, ever. 

I suspect that the sports cats and MRC custom remap (which was only done on Friday!) may have had something to do with it!!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Although I was only there for a few hours (my little lads was freezing) we had a good time and he is now a devoted TT spotter!! although porsche keeps coming up alot too!

Hope he didn't leave too many sticky hand prints on the cars. LOL

Thanks to all involved.

Highlights for me

Seeing 3 avus TTQS back to back! 8) nice one guys
Hearing robs CSL on the track (what a noise!)
Seeing the grip the GT3 gave !
kmp's TVR and his face coming off his first track drive with it (kid on Xmas morning)

bit dissapointing to see the lambo style doors (the doors sway in the breeze like poppies in a field when open!!)
LOL at a suggestion from another member to put a "A" inbetwen the TT sign on the door to represent alot of what they sell......
Humourous day


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> For a novice day...........


It was'nt as novice day...................was it?

It was a TTOC @ Combe

:?:


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

caney said:


> was it bill's yellow ibiza?


No mine is my car NOT Jabba's

Shelsley T2 with 1.8T in the back.
Race car, racing in this years Mid-Engined championship AND Castle Combe special GT's (dual driven)


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Thanks for the day. I enjoyed it.

Nice relaxed day. Open pit lane works well with the TTOC..

No queues.. just go out and in when you feel like.

Nice.

Hoping its not "only" TT's for purely selfish reasons.. I like the track time and a well run day.

Hopefully I did not scare anyone.. Most people were using their mirror's "most" of the time.. and signalling etc. Nice to see.

Weather.. well how lucky were we?

thanks for organising.. Top Job people.

thanks again.
regards
bill


----------



## GrahamW (Jan 27, 2006)

Many thanks for allowing me to join in. I was in my low powered (compared to everyone else) Elise. Top day out, great organisation and my 1st time at Castle Combe. Will certainly be going back.

Rob and I went to Cadwell Park today - however, he took the Exige with him. Awesome circuit. I'm knackered after now 6 tanks of fuel and over 800 miles this weekend 

Does the photographer have a link to his website???

jog - did you get any photos of mine?? Blue Lotus Elise


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

badger5 said:


> No mine is my car NOT Jabba's


 i know that! as in a "jabba prepared car" wasn't trying to suggest jabba owned it! jesus :?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

A quick note to say a huge thanks to Lee and the folk at the TTOC for another fantastic day at Castle Combe.

I've got some great video footage from inside the car, featuring most of you out on track. As soon as I can get it converted and hosted, I'll post the link here.

Photos of my car from the day are at http://public.fotki.com/b3ves/csl/

Cheers
Rob


----------



## volkmania (Feb 16, 2006)

what a great day never been on one of your tt trackdays before but thanks to you all for making me feel very welcome managed to clock up 160 mile round the track and burnt up some serous fuel but thats all part of the fun.
there where some very fast motors there to and i see bill made full use of the day in that rocket he drives :lol: nice one bill all i could see was a yellow flash coming up in my mirrors so i thought it best to shift out of the way cant wait for the next one bring it on gents


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

clived said:


> !!!


from this picture one of the occupants appears to be a dummy!

not sure which one :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jog said:


> Another fantastic event. Well done to all for a great day. The driving was fantastic - very safe and controlled. If you hav'nt tried it yet, you just have to give it a go next time.
> 
> A few of my pics
> 
> ...


I cant see the pics


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jedi_quaTTro said:


> from this picture one of the occupants appears to be a dummy!
> 
> not sure which one :lol:


Luckily a dummy with an articulated neck joint! ;-) If it's the one driving you're thinking of, "Grrrrr"  . If it's the passenger, she says just because she's blond it doesn't make her a dummy!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Another fantastic event. Well done to all for a great day. The driving was fantastic - very safe and controlled. If you hav'nt tried it yet, you just have to give it a go next time.
> ...


The pictures were up last night but not this morning ??? I dont understand as they are OK in my Fotki Account
http://public.fotki.com/Jog1/ttoc_track_day_cast/


----------



## pentoman (Feb 20, 2006)

I am just dropping by to say I came along to the castle combe track day and it looked great.

I came with the tall thin girl who had an Avus Silver 225 which was parked over by the F-reg Quattro. We are both interested in track days - she tracks a Caterham (I tried to convince her to track her TT with you guys but failed :?), while I am looking to start soon. My own car is a Mercedes 190E 2.5-16 (cosworth) by the way.

It was the first track day I had been to and was much more relaxed and safe than I expected. If anyone was worried about doing one they needn't be - the only things to worry about would be yourself getting carried away and crashing, or mechanical failure.

Highlights of the day for me:

Lots of well driven TTs. You can tell a 3.2 instantly by the sound 8) 
A very well driven RS6 which looked surprisingly at home on the track. How much power was it making?
2 Mental Ibiza's (I am guessing well over 300bhp?)
The quick 996 GT3
The sound of the CSL

How did the DSG cope on track? Did it go down the gears quickly and help with engine braking, or did you have to allow it a little thinking time?

Anyway well done for a great day and those who are unsure, go and watch one to get a feel for it.

cheers

Russell

P.S. The steak and ale pie was lovely!

P.P.S. I just typed a really long message but, despite being logged in, when I hit 'submit' it asked me to log in again and lost my post :x


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

pentoman said:


> A very well driven RS6 which looked surprisingly at home on the track.


Why thank you! 8)

She is running at approx. 500bhp and sounds lovely (I am told)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

omen666 said:


> pentoman said:
> 
> 
> > A very well driven RS6 which looked surprisingly at home on the track.
> ...


Which version of the pod racer was it in the end? :wink: :lol:

Shame I didn't get a ride in the end mate - bad timing on my part :roll: (too busy makiing sure I got a ride in the CSL :wink: )


----------



## pentoman (Feb 20, 2006)

omen666 said:


> pentoman said:
> 
> 
> > A very well driven RS6 which looked surprisingly at home on the track.
> ...


Yes she does sound lovely and rumbley.

Do the brakes last OK? Are you on standard discs/pads? There didn't seem to be a problem with braking..


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

pentoman said:


> Do the brakes last OK? Are you on standard discs/pads? There didn't seem to be a problem with braking..


Errr...in a word...no! 

Pads are shot and the discs will be skimmed this week.

I've got some pre-market pads to test and they will go on this week. Its the second set of pads that have given up on track.


----------



## Msportman (Feb 18, 2006)

Damn

I'd love to joined in the fun...I only knew about this event at the last minute.

When is the next day penciled in?? I'd definately like to book.

I presume Bill's Yellow Beeza was quickest car there?

Who's was the silver car behind Bill giving him a good run for his money?

Did anyone time them? Bill normally pedals at 1.18 or below!!

What sort of lap times were you TT boys lapping in

It would be nice to see lap times equating with mods you have done to your cars for comparison. I would assume most 225 TT's being chipped were quicker than the 3.2's?

Anyone time the CSL and Porsche?

Does anyone run Intermediate tyres?

Ian


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I think the quickest car was the Jabba Shelsey Kit/race car but I don't know if anyone timed it. There was a yellow Exige there doing 1:15's 

When I was out with Rob in the CSL - keeping up with the GT3 :twisted: - I think someone said they timed them at 1:22 or 1:24 (can't remember which) The CSL was on track tyres - not sure what the Porka was running.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Msportman said:


> Bill normally pedals at 1.18 or below!!
> 
> What sort of lap times were you TT boys lapping in
> 
> ...


Msportman - Welcome to the forum.
The content of your post ( and your forum name? ) intimate that you know quite a bit ....
.... so I presume you know that timing is not allowed at Track Days
as it invalidates the circuit's insurance.


----------



## ChrisM (Dec 13, 2005)

This is my 3rd posting...after my 2nd CC Track Day!

When is the next one Lee?! Once again an excellent day out. Well organized, friendly and all polite on track, for me anyway. Only one mention all day of an over taking manoeuvre not on a straight. If anyone has any fears about attending a track day well, they shouldnâ€™t. A good bunch of people including, but not only, Lee, Jamie, Kev(? TVR) and the two blokes with blue and red 3.2s. At one point there were 6 TTs on track at the same time. It would be good having an all TT attendance but it is not an issue having other cars there. Good for comparisons and variation.

Added bonus was John(?), an instructor available all day for free! He came with me for 5 lapsâ€¦I got quicker by 5 to 6 seconds. Braked later and later for Quarry.

Any timings for 3.2s? My laps varied from 1:39 to 1:30 and like to think I went quicker. Timings were not scientific; sure I went slower and faster than the times stated.

I read a posting earlier regarding the RTA on the M4. I passed it on the inside lane (saw lots of hazard lights ahead). The TT soft top that stopped in the outside lane: well done. Brave, with enough gap between your car and the stationary car across the outside lane. Glad you got away safely.

Chris: silver manual 3.2 (attempting â€˜toe & heelâ€™ around Quarry to see if I could come out of the bend faster ;-) )


----------



## jimbogrey (Feb 20, 2006)

ChrisM said:


> .
> 
> Added bonus was John(?), an instructor available all day for free! He came with me for 5 lapsâ€¦I got quicker by 5 to 6 seconds. Braked later and later for Quarry.
> 
> )


Hi Jimbo here just hopping over from the 246 forum, was hoping to make CC but couldnt.

The Instructor may well have been Colin Crabtree, son of Mike Crabtree ex british touring car champion. he is a good friend of mine & I had asked him to come down and coach me for what was going to be my first track day. He is a professional grade B ARDS instructor and works all over the country as well as Europe. so you were damn lucky to get his services for free!!!!

I guess you all owe me a beer!! 

By the way colin will be arranging extreme driving technique tuition at Bruntingthorpe sometime soon (not free)!!!! so if your interested post here

Jimbo


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

HighTT said:


> Msportman said:
> 
> 
> > Bill normally pedals at 1.18 or below!!
> ...


   Must admit I realised that after my last post and had just come back on to add a small disclaimer.

Of course, all of these figures were un-official, according to someone's watch, so in no way guarantee any accuracy as "proper" timing is against track day regs.


----------



## Msportman (Feb 18, 2006)

HighTT said:


> Msportman said:
> 
> 
> > Bill normally pedals at 1.18 or below!!
> ...


Thanks for the welcome

Been on just a few trackdays.....officially yes your right re timings on these types of days. I expect some of your members were timing each other...it's only natural (un-officially of course)

1.22-1.24 pretty good going....same times as my old MK2 valver...withj lots done to it.

BTW do any of you run a baffled sump or seperate oil breather system ?...the 1.8t tend to breath heavily...looking into it myself especially as I tend to do a fair amount of track work.

Ian


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

It was my first time at a Track day and I really enjoyed it!!  Great event, very well organised and some fab cars.

Jamie - thank you for taking me out on my virgin track trip! :lol: :roll: It was good to see how the QS handled and I really enjoyed it! As did my knees..... :wink:  John's thighs are still recovering. 

Damon - thanks for the RS6 experience - OMG how fast does that thing go and how does it do corners at that speed and being that size?!  Awesome car and an excellent few circuits. 

Really good to see other TTs and other cars side by side, Simon I now need to get my QS under bonnet looking like yours.... :roll:

I think I am still nervous about tracking my car but I really want to - its strange but since I have seen what they do on the track I appear to have shifted up a stage in my road driving! Not sure if this is wise but I am now approaching all corners in "track" mentality and pushing harder! :roll: Its purely confidence I think and once I've done a few laps I reckon I would love it. And the TTOC day is exactly the right sort of environment. At some times the track was virtually deserted and ideal for some beginners practice. I nearly signed up.....nearly nearly nearly! :wink:

Good to see Jamie's blinged QS as well, and I never knew an amp could actually vibrate the whole of the interior..... 8) :wink:

Great day and thanks to all!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Msportman said:


> BTW do any of you run a baffled sump or seperate oil breather system ?...the 1.8t tend to breath heavily...looking into it myself especially as I tend to do a fair amount of track work.


I'm sure Bill does, I know Ed does, I will be....


----------



## GrahamW (Jan 27, 2006)

We watched Rob's in car video on Saturday night and his quickest lap was around 1m 22sec. When he was with the GT3 - they were lapping 1min 25sec.

The supercharged Honda Elise (300bhp) was lapping around 1min 15sec. In my Elise (130bhp) I was lapping 1m 22sec 8) I've just watched a few laps on my video.

There was some poeple timing on the pit wall which was very off putting. If you are going to time someone, at least hide the fact your are doing it.


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

GrahamW said:


> We watched Rob's in car video on Saturday night and his quickest lap was around 1m 22sec. When he was with the GT3 - they were lapping 1min 25sec.
> 
> The supercharged Honda Elise (300bhp) was lapping around 1min 15sec. In my Elise (130bhp) I was lapping 1m 22sec 8) I've just watched a few laps on my video.
> 
> There was some poeple timing on the pit wall which was very off putting. If you are going to time someone, at least hide the fact your are doing it.


Graham - Do you know whether the S/C Honda Elise had any problems with the noise limits at CC?

Sounds like a great day - I couldn't make it as my Elise has suspected HGF!

Cheers

Phil


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

GrahamW said:


> We watched Rob's in car video on Saturday night and his quickest lap was around 1m 22sec. When he was with the GT3 - they were lapping 1min 25sec


Interesting. I suspect if anyone had been timing me, I would have been at about 1.26. But they weren't. Obviously.


----------



## GrahamW (Jan 27, 2006)

PhilJ said:


> GrahamW said:
> 
> 
> > We watched Rob's in car video on
> ...


Hi Phil - my car had HGF at Silverstone last week and I had it fixed within 4 days 

Mark with the S/C Exige was fine but then something went wrong with his exhaust system somewhere and got black flaged for noise.


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

GrahamW said:


> Hi Phil - my car had HGF at Silverstone last week and I had it fixed within 4 days
> 
> Mark with the S/C Exige was fine but then something went wrong with his exhaust system somewhere and got black flaged for noise.


Not sure what's up with mine, but used is as an excuse to book my Elise in to Maidstone Sports Cars for the S/C Honda conversion. 

Hopefully I should have the car back in a couple of weeks. I am going to Bedford with LOT on the 14th April, so maybe see you there.


----------



## Msportman (Feb 18, 2006)

Good times from the Elise...as expected with 300bhp in a go cart.

Was anyone running slicks or Intermediates tyres A0048 Yoko's or Dunlop D01J's or similar on their TT's?

Ian


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

caney said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> > No mine is my car NOT Jabba's
> ...


It is NOT Jabba prep'd


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Msportman said:


> Damn
> 
> I'd love to joined in the fun...I only knew about this event at the last minute.
> 
> ...


The 2 ibiza's mine and Tims were fairly even I think overall. Different packages.. but very closely matched. Racing each other for real in 4 weeks in the Castle Combe Saloon Car C'ship so saturday was a good little test.

FTD (had their been timing) would have been the Shelsley I expect.
The yellow/orange Exige was mighty too....

we were ~1m20s laps roughly in the morning... and a bit faster when the sun came out in the pm I think. not comparitive to other days tho due to the buildign works @ the 1st esses which had a huge tyre chicane put up which slowed things down a lot.

good fun and very lucky with the weather.
great day


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

badger5 said:


> It is NOT Jabba prep'd


sorry thought they built the engine,fitted the turbo and mapped it? really couldn't give a shit tbh!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> I'm sure Bill does, I know Ed does, I will be....


that goes without saying really :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure Bill does, I know Ed does, I will be....
> ...


Do you?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> It was my first time at a Track day and I really enjoyed it!!  Great event, very well organised and some fab cars.
> 
> Jamie - thank you for taking me out on my virgin track trip! :lol: :roll: It was good to see how the QS handled and I really enjoyed it! As did my knees..... :wink:  John's thighs are still recovering.
> 
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Your welcome and glad you enjoyed it 

Funny though after being on the track i tend to slow down for a while...Must be getting all the aggression out on the track makes me a calmer person.........For all of a day 



> Simon I now need to get my QS under bonnet looking like yours.... :roll:


So you want a silver knob too


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Looks like I missed a great day again  , I was going to try and book a last minute place but I have the worst cold ever experienced by man so decided to give it a miss. Just as well though as I took the spider out for a blast on sunday and the clutch pedal snapped  so it either would have gone on the way to combe or on the track which wouldn't have been fun.

Lucky for me I was in town at the time so I limped it to the garage and got a temp fix done, now considering getting the whole movable pedal box redone in something stronger than renault have used :evil:

Next one in the summer pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee guy's 8)


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

L7 said:


> Next one in the summer pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee guy's 8)


The reason we do it when we do, is because it's "off peak"... to book a track day in a peak period, would potentially increase the cost by at least 50% :?

For example, I can get the Southern Silverstone circuit for about Â£190 per car for about 40 cars...

Or Combe would probably cost Â£150 ish per member for a mid year track day.

:?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I wouldn't mind a winter trackday if the weather held out, but doing 300/400 miles there and back in a downpour would be somewhat uncomfortable 

If a summer/ish one comes up I'll gladly pay extra, at least if it rains it'll still be warm  i don't mind getting p1$$ed on if it's warm.

LOL that sounds downright dodgy :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Not done a summer day so wold realy know...But i tihnk i prefer a winter trackday....Car runs faster and providing its after november less chance of rain


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Silverstone....
> 
> Combe....


Mark,

Have the club looked into booking one of the airfields instead? The track-day companies seem to advertise quite a few. Reasons being.....

1. might be cheaper? No idea TBH, but I'm just guessing that an airfield would be cheaper than a racing circuit such as Combe or Silverstone :?

2. more people may go? It is always a struggle to get enough people to sign up to these days, and they might be put off by it being on a track that doesn't have acres of run-off? For people that have gone to Combe, we know that this isn't an issue really, as everyone is quite happy to drive to their own limits etc, but some people may well prefer a large run-off airfield?

Just a thought


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I don't want the circuit to change....I've just got used to Castle Combe. But then Silverstone or Brands would be cool....Closer to me too


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I guess it comes down to whether people want an airfield or a racing circuit... personally speaking it's the fact that I get a chance to drive well known circuits 

Also, if booking an airfield and putting a trackday on, then we need to provide PLI, which adds to the cost, unless the venue provides...



neil1003 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Silverstone....
> ...


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> I guess it comes down to whether people want an airfield or a racing circuit... personally speaking it's the fact that I get a chance to drive well known circuits
> 
> Also, if booking an airfield and putting a trackday on, then we need to provide PLI, which adds to the cost, unless the venue provides...


Fair enough, 2 good points 

Just trying to think of ways to attract more folk along


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We can attract more people, if all the TT owners that go on track post to say how good, safe, easy, fun it is 

It might take us another couple of trackdays... but I feel sure we can put an all TT trackday on 8)


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Not done a summer day so wold realy know...But i tihnk i prefer a winter trackday....Car runs faster and providing its after november less chance of rain


Despite a little less power you will lap more quickly in the summer.

There is SO much more grip with a high track temperature.

Cornering speeds are higher , braking points are later , so ultimate speed down the straight is higher.
It's a much more exciting package IMO.

If it does rain at a warm track day, the track
should dry out quickly after any showers; that just does not happen
in winter unless you are at Snetterton where the wind sometimes
does the job


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

There's a few keen people but is there really enough?

If you had 30 or 40 confirmed people then a track such as Donington, Silverstone, etc would be feasible but given as, forgive me if my information is wrong, there was only *12* TT's on this day it's not very likely.

I wish it was. I'd love to see TT only track days but the only one I've ever seen was in November 2001 with the original TTOC at Brands Hatch :
I even had to invite other cars to the Oulton Park trackday which I ran and that was Â£10 for members. :roll:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> I don't want the circuit to change....I've just got used to Castle Combe. But then Silverstone or Brands would be cool....Closer to me too


It's really nice to feel that you have got to grips with a circuit after
a few visits and each time I go back to one it gets a little better
and then I realise that what I did the previous time was not as good as I thought (I'm slow on the up-take :roll: ).

But I have driven 9 UK racing circuits and going to a new one for the first time is almost always a great thrill 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> There's a few keen people but is there really enough?
> 
> If you had 30 or 40 confirmed people then a track such as Donington, Silverstone, etc would be feasible but given as, forgive me if my information is wrong, there was only *12* TT's on this day it's not very likely.
> 
> ...


17 TT's there I believe and some of the TT's from previous trackdays couldn't make this one, which means that the pool of owners that will track their TT is growing 

You might not be hopeful, but I am that eventually we can get 30 TT's on track


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just a suggestion it may however be dumb.....But couldnt the TTOC organise the annual event at a track which would also be open....170 plus TT's...Obviously only a few will go on....However those TT owners that are worred about going on the track could watch and see how safe it is and more importantly how much fun it is.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Just a suggestion it may however be dumb.....But couldnt the TTOC organise the annual event at a track which would also be open....170 plus TT's...Obviously only a few will go on....However those TT owners that are worred about going on the track could watch and see how safe it is and more importantly how much fun it is.


We've discussed this in the past and we did consider it for this year. We could have got the Silverstone southern circuit... but the consensus from members in the past, was that it would be too boring for families. We had Bruntingthorpe booked last year and then cancelled and moved it to HMC and this year, we were trying to get a discounted day at Silverstone...and when it came, we decided against it.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

nutts said:


> We've discussed this in the past and we did consider it for this year. We could have got the Silverstone southern circuit........... We had Bruntingthorpe booked last year and then cancelled and moved it to HMC and this year, we were trying to get a discounted day at Silverstone...and when it came, we decided against it.


When you say 'southern' do you mean the National circuit :?: 
I did a Track Day at the Silverstone (Grand Prix circuit) last week
and a few of us were discussing their layouts with a couple of the instructors;
the concensus was that there is not enough to do on the (cheap) National circuit
to keep you interested and that the Hanger straight on the (expensive) GP layout takes up too much of it with nothing to do as you go down it,
but the International circuit makes for an interesting and reasonably
priced day.


----------



## jus1 (Feb 21, 2006)

just wanted to say a big thank you for letting me attend your event.....have never driven on the track before and can only say it was a blast.....fantastic to have the instructors who were very calm!

Highly reccomended :lol:


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

also want to add my thanks for an excellent day. As a first timer (if you don't count the 5 laps I did in my Westfield 10 years ago) Would throughly recommend it. However I definitely need help as I thinK an asthmatic 2CV would have probably been faster. Sorry if I got in anyone's way. When's the next one!! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## GrahamW (Jan 27, 2006)

Here are a few videos from Castle Combe. Just looking at the videos again and my lap times were 1m 26s - not 1m 22s as I thought.

Elise & GT3 - 8mb

Elise & S2 Exige - 22mb

/ effort

Kevin was in the passenger seat in the last clip


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

GrahamW said:


> Here are a few videos from Castle Combe. Just looking at the videos again and my lap times were 1m 26s - not 1m 22s as I thought.
> 
> Elise & GT3 - 8mb
> 
> ...


Cheers for the vids Graham...I enjoyed the rides. 

The / effort one was particularily (lacking in) grip(ping.) :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Great vid's 8) love the last one, wipe out catch up and still overtake :lol:

Oh god please do another day before the years out i'm gagging for it


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Anyeon know whos car K## TTT is....It seems i have a fullres pic on my disc by accident...Pretty cool....pm me if you want it.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

GrahamW said:


> Kevin was in the passenger seat in the last clip


Yep, that was me laughing like a girl!  What you don't get to see there is the cloud of smoke we were in! It all went distinclty smokey for a few seconds!

:lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

GrahamW said:


> Here are a few videos from Castle Combe. Just looking at the videos again and my lap times were 1m 26s - not 1m 22s as I thought.


When you quoted 1m 22s, I was wondering how I was able to go faster in my shed and still only clock the same time as you.

I feel better now


----------



## GrahamW (Jan 27, 2006)

b3ves said:


> GrahamW said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few videos from Castle Combe. Just looking at the videos again and my lap times were 1m 26s - not 1m 22s as I thought.
> ...


You probably still need upgraded suspension and a supercharger for the Exige :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

GrahamW said:


> Here are a few videos from Castle Combe. Just looking at the videos again and my lap times were 1m 26s - not 1m 22s as I thought.
> 
> Elise & GT3 - 8mb
> 
> ...


 that porsche gt3 was bloody quick  nice sountrack too


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Anyway. Whens the next one? Sometime soon? Please


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Some videos from the day at

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=58363


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

b3ves said:


> Some videos from the day at
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=58363


 sorry off topic but have you a video of yours runs at gti in your tt rob?


----------

